# Have you seen this?



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

New stab system.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, but that has got to be the most ridicules thing I have every seen.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

What's rediculous about it? looks pretty versitile to me.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

Looks like something out of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

maaan, a Stab,a dampner,a STS mount, an Ofset mount, a vbar bracket, a flashlight/ camera mount, Bulletproof Pro-Pod,Reel mount,a grappling hook, a Weapon------all in one,, pretty versitile buddy, there would be some kind of market for these im sure!:mg:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmmm*

how much and where can you get them?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

The kind of stab system MacGuyver would use.

:izza:



RamRock said:


> maaan, a Stab,a dampner,a STS mount, an Ofset mount, a vbar bracket, a flashlight/ camera mount, Bulletproof Pro-Pod,Reel mount,a grappling hook, a Weapon------all in one,, pretty versitile buddy, there would be some kind of market for these im sure!:mg:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

pic by pic thought process

cool
awesome
Holy siht 




Looks very versatile to me


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I like the bowfishing set-up !*

:mg:Looks like a good way to get things really messed up to me !ukey:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Good to see that you finally came out public with it Kris. It's a neet idea. Very versitile. Remember don't take it personal when some criticize it. It definately has applications. How much does it weight?


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, you post that many pics of a really cool product like that and don't give details!?!?!? We need info man...


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

The 3 arm bracket by itself weighs 1.4 OZ.

I think it has potential. I figured there would be some that figured it would be too much and most would never set it up like I have it in the pics. I just wanted to show how versitile it can be. Also wanted to see if it was going to be worth persuing. There will also be solid weights available. The sims nodes is just what I had to work with at the time though they work awesome. Many Target and Hunting applications!!

Thanks
Kris


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

looks awful busy!

looks like alot of stuff that would loosen


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great, Kris. What are your' plans for it? :thumbs_up


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> looks awful busy!
> 
> looks like alot of stuff that would loosen


I have not really had any problems with stuff loosening off. I have a little nylon washer behind them to keep them tight. Also the final product will have an O-ring retention system incorpirated.



BWiz said:


> Looks great, Kris. What are your' plans for it? :thumbs_up



Well I had planned on having a bunch machined and using my overtime to buy them. We have had some overtime cut from us so I'm trying to figure out how much I want to invest in them for now. I have big plans for them just a bit slower than I was hoping for.

Kris


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

While I'm sure it's functional, If I ever have a bow that needs the kind of balance and stabilization functionality that apparatus is capable of, the reality is I probably should just sell whatever it is I'm putting it on and buy a better balanced bow in the first place.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I can understand with the bow fishing rig.


----------



## eastx (Dec 30, 2008)

*I'm in*

I would buy one, seems very versatile


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Too busy for me, but great ideas are always looked at as not worth pursuing and then the masses are proven wrong. If you believe in it, others will too! Don't give up on something you have faith in!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

cool idea


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it looks cool, I am the world's worst to put way too much stuff on my bow and this would give me more places to put more stuff!!!!

It is cool though, good luck!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

absolutecool said:


> I think it looks cool, I am the world's worst to put way too much stuff on my bow and this would give me more places to put more stuff!!!!
> 
> It is cool though, good luck!!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*very interesting*

Looks interesting.

Probably not for me but I can appreciate your design. 

It's people like you that keep coming up with new ideas that advance the sport.

Good luck with your new product.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks much. I have a few people testing them now and so far so good.

Keep the comments coming!!


Kris


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

Looks like alot of crap to get in the way out in the field.

Interesting though. But methinks better suited to the paper n foam punchers.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> Probably not for me but I can appreciate your design.
> 
> ...


+1 keep it up~!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks
Kris


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

just when I thought I seen everything...


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually had thought of this at one point....... like why are all vbar setups off the back??? Why not vbar out front, where you are most likely adding a stab also????? All you would have to do is offset the tap in the OP's design. Take it and run with it....... I can see an app somewhere........ Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Great, now i have a place to mount my satelilte dish.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

El Boone said:


> Looks like alot of crap to get in the way out in the field.
> 
> Interesting though. But methinks better suited to the paper n foam punchers.


+1

Don't get me wrong. I really like the idea. It's got so many options and ways that you could put different things on it. However, when hunting there is three times more stuff that could get caught on a bush or something, which is not desirable..

But, for targets and especially 3D that could work very well. 

Good luck with your design. I hope all works out for you!


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

In the close ups I don't see the threading used to mount the stabs in some of the pics. A late modification? Also a 2 prong version might be marketable as it would be closre to a traditional looking arrangement. I like em, but cost might be steep on these types of items.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

All the holes are there to be used in one fashion or another. You can use the straight holes or the angled holes it all just ends up being what fits your setup the best. A 2 arm is already in the works. The 2 arm will be pretty different from the 3 arm.

Cost isn't as bad as you might think Well on par with other stab systems. I'm not looking to make a fortune just enough to make it worth my time. Figured it was a good idea and wanted to use it instead of it just wasting away.

For you Hog hunters you could mount 2 lights on this or even 3 if you like and still be able to have your favorite stab up front.




gdcpony said:


> In the close ups I don't see the threading used to mount the stabs in some of the pics. A late modification? Also a 2 prong version might be marketable as it would be closre to a traditional looking arrangement. I like em, but cost might be steep on these types of items.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I have actually searched for something similar to the "3 prong thingy" You have there, But all You can find is v-bar and single offset brackets. and would have a use for the extensions too. I'll keep an eye on this, let Me know when You have some for sale. Is it all Aluminum? the weight sounds good. I would think lots of people could use this, or a variation of it. Good Thinking and Good Luck!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you very much. Yes it is solid Aluminum machined from stock.

Kris



ABTABB said:


> I have actually searched for something similar to the "3 prong thingy" You have there, But all You can find is v-bar and single offset brackets. and would have a use for the extensions too. I'll keep an eye on this, let Me know when You have some for sale. Is it all Aluminum? the weight sounds good. I would think lots of people could use this, or a variation of it. Good Thinking and Good Luck!


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely different


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbs_up

I think it looks good... with alot of useful application...

I'd have to feel it and see how loud it was on a setup though...

I could put 4 S-Coils on my Bow!!!!:mg:

Not that I've ever thought of such a thing...:embara:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

For those times when one 36" stabilizer just isnt enough.......








Pardon my opinion, but that is rediculous.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

BuckWyld said:


> For those times when one 36" stabilizer just isnt enough.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have never seen a V-Bar setup?


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

kris bassett said:


> You have never seen a V-Bar setup?


Yes, but a V-Bar would look at that and say...............Dude!?


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, but that has got to be the most ridiculous thing I have every seen.


Yeah, where's the porta potty?


----------



## 3fingervic (Jun 5, 2009)

*$$$$$*

I can hear my wallet getting lighter.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

BuckWyld said:


> Yes, but a V-Bar would look at that and say...............Dude!?



Like I said in the first of the thread. I figured there would be those that would like it and those that would not. If you don't like it that's fine. If you have something constructive to say it's more than welcome....but to come on here and say that it's rediculous is kinda rude.


Thanks
Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

3fingervic said:


> I can hear my wallet getting lighter.


That's what I'm talkin about LOL!! I am working on getting another batch made up soon!!

Thanks
Kris


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yikes*

Beer can holder, ash tray, Etc. I can think of some good uses with this thing on my bow..... LOL

Truly though it looks like another thing that may take off like FOB's. You know... At first...YA RIGHT...NO WAY... Now alot of people are using them.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone else have any thoughts on it?

Thanks
Kris


----------



## hockeybuck (Jun 2, 2006)

What's it called - The Swiss Army Stab?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

...........S
.....Adapta
...........a
...........b


----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the first picture with the stabilizer, and string supressor. I think there is a market for it. Nice job.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

R. Lang said:


> I like the first picture with the stabilizer, and string supressor. I think there is a market for it. Nice job.


That was a good friends Idea. Just another of the many ways to use it!!


Kris


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

Will a Cadillac bolt to it ?

Looks a might HEAVY


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ijimmy said:


> Will a Cadillac bolt to it ?
> 
> Looks a might HEAVY



You can make it as heavy or light as you like. Another bonus.


Thanks
Kris


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Very innovative, keep up the good work


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Masterkiller said:


> Very innovative, keep up the good work


Thank you very much!

Kris


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome :thumbs_up

i'll need one for bow fishing and hog hunting


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Kris good job brotha, I'll go ahead and get on the list for a staff shooter position, you got something for every bow I have..:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the night crew.



Kris


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

I like it... ingenious!:darkbeer:
What price range are you thinking about?


----------



## Fishinado (Jan 15, 2009)

"Danger Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!"


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

kris bassett said:


> The 3 arm bracket by itself weighs 1.4 OZ.
> 
> I think it has potential. I figured there would be some that figured it would be too much and most would never set it up like I have it in the pics. I just wanted to show how versitile it can be. Also wanted to see if it was going to be worth persuing. There will also be solid weights available. The sims nodes is just what I had to work with at the time though they work awesome. Many Target and Hunting applications!!
> 
> ...


You deff. have a imagination and there is always some one that wants something differ.. Thats me.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

looks to me it has potential. i wouldn't give up on it. keep at it. so far it look good to me.

Bill


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a bow..legged...endtable...lampshadey thingamabobber.

That being said, there always seems to be guys at every shoot I go to that are competing for the most colorful outlandish stabilizer get-ups they can find regardless of actual function, so this one should be a hot ticket for that crowd.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the ability to attach the light while bowfishing. Be even better if it could be adapted to hold a bigger or more powerful flashlight.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Seems like a good idea. If a person could screw in their stabilizer on one, put a bright light on another, and a laser on the last....


----------



## Dman23 (Jul 2, 2005)

I must say I saw the very first picture and went "oh big deal its an offset mount with 3 holes. but you sure did set that up in so many ways I could definitely see the application for it. Maybe not for hunting, but for target for sure!

People said all the same stuff about Bstinger being so weird and now look at it. yeah, maybe there are a few of those set ups that are way to busy, but its just to show you that pretty much ANYTHING can be done with it. you don't HAVE to use all of them but its definitely a one size fits all for stabilization. that beats buying a couple different offsets, vbars, angle adjustments and what not to find out what works best. Especially when you buy new bows and want to weight it differently than your last!


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

I like it! How much?


----------



## BoneCollector69 (Jun 8, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> Seems like a good idea. If a person could screw in their stabilizer on one, put a bright light on another, and a laser on the last....


:mg::mg:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I like the bow fishing setup


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Rambo would have used it. Looks interesting.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Great idea. I will buy one when they are ready.


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

wis_archer said:


> Seems like a good idea. If a person could screw in their stabilizer on one, put a bright light on another, and a laser on the last....


I think I could name a few armies that would be interested in that! Stealth mode.
I like the look of it, especially the bow-fishing set-up, definatley something I'd spend money on1


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I'm liking what I'm hearing!! I wanted to see if it was going to be worth ordering some more and it looks like it will be!!

Thanks again
Kris


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know that I have a use for it, but that is some innovative thinking. I like it. Especially for bows that come with only a front stab mounting hole.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks!

Kris


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

My first action would be to patent it....

I think it is very versatile and has its place, just not in my setup....


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Patents are expensive. I would either licence or Pat. Pend it if you are going that way. Someone will copy it anyway.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Atchison said:


> My first action would be to patent it....
> 
> I think it is very versatile and has its place, just not in my setup....





USNarcher said:


> Patents are expensive. I would either licence or Pat. Pend it if you are going that way. Someone will copy it anyway.



It's a hard choice to make. Spend money on a Pat that will most likely be changed just a bit and copied anyway or spend the money on getting product into archers hands?

I have went back and fourth over this countless times


Kris


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

kris bassett said:


> It's a hard choice to make. Spend money on a Pat that will most likely be changed just a bit and copied anyway or spend the money on getting product into archers hands?
> 
> I have went back and fourth over this countless times
> 
> ...


Make about 100. Then see after that.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I have 1 that I would sell if anyone is interested. It's my personal one so it's used but if anyone would like to try it PM me. It will come with your choice of extensions 1 and 3/8" 2" or 4" or multiple at extra cost.

Will sell it for about what I have into it plus shipping just to get it into someones hands that will give it a fair shake. Would like to sell to someone that will really try it out!


Thanks
Kris


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

kris bassett said:


> Thanks much. I have a few people testing them now and so far so good.
> 
> Keep the comments coming!!
> 
> ...


very nice idea, how soon before you start selling them?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

jkcerda said:


> very nice idea, how soon before you start selling them?


My hopes are for sooner than later. I will keep this thread updated.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

kris bassett said:


> My hopes are for sooner than later. I will keep this thread updated.
> 
> Thanks
> Kris


cool :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

kris bassett said:


> I have 1 that I would sell if anyone is interested. It's my personal one so it's used but if anyone would like to try it PM me. It will come with your choice of extensions 1 and 3/8" 2" or 4" or multiple at extra cost.
> 
> Will sell it for about what I have into it plus shipping just to get it into someones hands that will give it a fair shake. Would like to sell to someone that will really try it out!
> 
> ...


:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

kris bassett said:


> ttt


Ya know Kris.....it's easier to get product manufactured and out to people if you aren't spending all your time dinkin around on the CP.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

USNarcher said:


> Ya know Kris.....it's easier to get product manufactured and out to people if you aren't spending all your time dinkin around on the CP.



LOL I'm actually at work right now. Trying to make some money to buy some more!!:darkbeer:


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*congrats!*

Congrats on having the guts to do something with an idea! 99.9% of people dont have the guts or drive to put money and time into something that they believe in. Dont let anyone pee on your cornflakes! LOL! Congrats man. I can see these selling well to target and 3D shooters.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I personally like it. The versatility will enable everyone to find exactly what they want in terms of balance and after the shot reaction. 

No matter what an archer is trying to accomplish (offsetting quiverand sight weight, forward tip, dead in hand, etc) this should allow for it.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks much everyone. There has been a better response than I was even hoping for!! If I showed you pics of the first model you would laugh! I had the help of an Awesome Machinist to fine tune things!!!


Kris


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nice*

I havn't read every post on this thread. I believe it would be nice if those who do not care for the idea would keep their thoughts to themselves. Of course everyone has a right to post what ever they want I guess. Just remember that your posts tell everyone who reads them a little something about you. (I would say it dosen't give a person a good impression of you in most cases). I'm sure many will like this product, as there seems to be some interest. It will probably not serve everyones needs I suppose, but will serve many well. Therefore it gets a :thumbs_up from me. Nice job kris.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here are some proto pics for some laughs!! Mind you these were all made with a bandsaw and drill press LOL My friends called the first one the FLOWER OF DEATH!!! LOL


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you much!!

Kris



a1shooter said:


> I havn't read every post on this thread. I believe it would be nice if those who do not care for the idea would keep their thoughts to themselves. Of course everyone has a right to post what ever they want I guess. Just remember that your posts tell everyone who reads them a little something about you. (I would say it dosen't give a person a good impression of you in most cases). I'm sure many will like this product, as there seems to be some interest. It will probably not serve everyones needs I suppose, but will serve many well. Therefore it gets a :thumbs_up from me. Nice job kris.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice job Kris! :thumb: 

That looks pretty versatile. You can just about create any combination you can imagine with that tri-bar. For some reason my thinking goes back to when I played with Legos and Lincoln Logs :lol: 

Good job and keep the fresh ideas coming! :thumb:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I think its pretty neat, and definately workable:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Anonym1 (Mar 30, 2009)

You know, Kris has something here guys. A lot of you don't think it's very useful for a hunting application, but I don't see why not. It's definitely marketable to pig hunters and bow fishers who need extra gear mounted to their rigs (lights, reels, stabilizers, all of the above!). 

I think it's also a great idea to add a little weight opposite your quiver to offset and balance your bow out. It also gives you the option to move weight forward or backward according to your preference without going nuts and sticking a 24" stabilizer out the front with a couple 12" v-bar counter balances. Add an STS and keep your rig how you want it. Personalize! 

To me, it looks to be a very versatile mounting bracket with endless applications and hopefully enough people will show interest to make it affordable for everyone! Thanks for thinking outside the box, Kris. And if it makes any difference, I think the flower of death in tye-dye would be AWESOME! :zip:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you much A!!

Kris



Anonym1 said:


> You know, Kris has something here guys. A lot of you don't think it's very useful for a hunting application, but I don't see why not. It's definitely marketable to pig hunters and bow fishers who need extra gear mounted to their rigs (lights, reels, stabilizers, all of the above!).
> 
> I think it's also a great idea to add a little weight opposite your quiver to offset and balance your bow out. It also gives you the option to move weight forward or backward according to your preference without going nuts and sticking a 24" stabilizer out the front with a couple 12" v-bar counter balances. Add an STS and keep your rig how you want it. Personalize!
> 
> To me, it looks to be a very versatile mounting bracket with endless applications and hopefully enough people will show interest to make it affordable for everyone! Thanks for thinking outside the box, Kris. And if it makes any difference, I think the flower of death in tye-dye would be AWESOME! :zip:


----------



## Liquidmaps (Aug 13, 2006)

Bumping up for a great person, and a good product idea. 
Like mine a lot! Just waiting for a fix to a disk in my back so I can get back to shooting, and more experimenting. 
Best way to mount up stabs, and accessories. Going to be a great help to have a light on for some night hunting of varmits later this summer. 

Looking forward to the version with the v-bar mount holes in it as well. Works as a v-bar now, but the newer version will have extra mount locations for making it more adjustable for tuning/balancing.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Maps


----------



## noonesbusiness3 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it. Can you make them all black instead of stainless steel?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

noonesbusiness3 said:


> I like it. Can you make them all black instead of stainless steel?


The final product is Solid Aluminum anodized black for now other colors will come with time. Can also be dipped one on the fellers that is testing them for me had His dipped in carbon fiber and it looks good!! I'll see if I can get a picture of it up.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is the picture of the dipped bracket. This is the first version that did not have the angled holes. I will get a good closeup of the new version and post it up for you guys.












Thanks
Kris


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

well Kris, what i see is a product that will suit bowfishers, hog hunters and target shooters and as far as hunters???? the bracket looks like you can balence your bow like target shooter but keep it as a compact package, hmmmm usefull to a hunter? yeah a little more clutter but dang your bow would be baleanced without a stab sticking out there for the world to grab and hang on to. yeah stalking with it would be difficult but try to stalk with a 2 or 3 foot stab eh.......if thiose that are bashing just for the fun of it stop and think about this product. its a winner


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

Tried to edit post above but taint smart enough so rewrote it here. 


i think the bow fisher, hog hunters and target shooters will find this bracket super useful. As far as hunters finding it useful, you can have your bow balanced like a target shooters bow in a more compact package. Yeah a little more cluttered but for a stand or blind hunter, why not. Now if you stalk deer in the woods i can see it being some what clumsy but crap, have you tried stalking with a 2 or 3 foot stab sticking way out there? You guys that are bashing it just to say you can, think about it and take a good look at it, there is potentual here, it is a winner, not for everyone but thats what it is all about. this bracket is for those that just cant find what they are looking for to set up their bows.


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks heavy and to cumbersome,but I've been wrong before. Like was said before maybe for target shooting.


----------



## hoagie72169 (Feb 26, 2008)

*stab*

I really like this idea, have thought of doing it myself, would no doubt be interested in purchasing one when ya have them ready.........


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

First thing that came to mind was this:









but i think it will have it purpose. especially the bowfishers. I like the design in the OP better than all the others.

what are those short round camo things?


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea never thought of using for bow fishing with the light


----------



## Anonym1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Up for the morning. Any updates on production numbers and final costs? Seems that there are enough of us who can see the potential of this mount to make a run. Back to the top!


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutley love this thing! Anyone who uses a stabilizer and hog hunts Texas at night MUST HAVE ONE! 

I can put my red light on one side and the stabilizer on the other, not to mention the Roscboy camera. 3 attachments in different configurations are now aceivable. I can shoot hogs at night now by myself while videotaping and not miss a thing.

Bowfishing, guys/gals think of this: My reel goes on the bottom and then I use two lights screwed into the stabilizer adding more light to attract fish. Not sure why nobody developed something like this before but I am glad this one is here now! I need a couple more when you have them available, great new product by a guy thinking outside of the box!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Your flower of death reminds me of the Donker dish thing they came out with this year.

I think an idea for another version (if you go that way) is to put quick-disconnects into it, built in. It will make it a bit more expenisve, but much nicer.

Good luck with this thing!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

I'm taking orders now. I have a thread in the Manufacturers section. Check it out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=940306


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the noon crowd.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

looks awesome to me.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

nsbc07 said:


> looks awesome to me.




Thank you very much!!:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT :dancing:


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to say, innovative thinking is what makes this sport so awesome. Your thought process and idea is definitely out of the box. That being said, I'll bet even money that someone will come up with an idea that is remarkably similar to yours very soon. The possibilities are nearly endless with this setup and people could use their own backbars and still have a trick machine with your setup. Good luck, if I ever see you at one of the shoots I'll have to try this out just to see the fit, finish and balance on one of these rigs. Something tells me you'll have no problem making your money back. Dave Henderson


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

I also have this in the Manufacturer section.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

Kris:

Nice looking and well thought out !!!!

Forget the "haters" who only want to piss in your wheaties because they didn't think or do it first...

Keep up the good work.

Shawn


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you very much shawn. I hope some get the chance to try this awesome product.


Kris


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*New stab system*

Kris, 
Some people said the same thing when compound bows came out. Don't let some negative feedback get you down. The same thing happened to me but my product is doing good. www.bleatswing.com Chipchippy


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

chipchippy said:


> Kris,
> Some people said the same thing when compound bows came out. Don't let some negative feedback get you down. The same thing happened to me but my product is doing good. www.bleatswing.com Chipchippy


Thanks much Chip!! Your product looks very handy!! I just can't figure out some people oh well.

Glad your product is doing well for you!!

Kris


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Kris; A two arm would work for hunting with a string tracker. maybe a short stem to keep it closer to the riser. Stab on the bottom and tracker on top. Good luck 

Tony


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

bowneida said:


> Hey Kris; A two arm would work for hunting with a string tracker. maybe a short stem to keep it closer to the riser. Stab on the bottom and tracker on top. Good luck
> 
> Tony


That would work!! if these do well there is a 2 arm in the works!! Need some more orders! You won't be dissapointed!!

Kris


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

I just tried my hog lights out and I can see my 18 in 1 in the dark at 40 yards! not bad I think. :darkbeer:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

How about some legs to set the bow on, like an attached pro-pod? Something for the ground blind hunters or even 3D. Seems like you could attach them to this easily.


----------



## NSoneida (Nov 18, 2004)

A great looking product. Quality made and lots of versatility.

Great job Kris


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

Kris:

I would be more interested in the 2 arm set-up for hunting.

I am sure after people realize all the applications this has, you will get plenty of orders !!!!

Shawn


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! the bypod Idea is great. As soon as I can get a few more orders things will be rolling.

I hope to get the 2 arm going soon aswell!


Kris


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

Kris i will be talking to ya


----------



## bowman90 (Apr 2, 2009)

man that thing is cool i would like to have one.:mg:


----------

